# Met the man today, had to Re-up.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bring it!:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The darkside Luke it was your father.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> The darkside Luke it was your father.


Thats the good shtuff.:yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Is that the new sharkbite chess set?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You are over paying that dealer. PM me for the hookup on the good SH!t


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Is he 24hrs?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like some quailty stuff, not that cheap stuff from mexico


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

All ya need now is a pipe with a hole in it so you can use that stuff........:whistling2:



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Bring it!:laughing:
> 
> View attachment 3339


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Run an ad on craigslist let see how many replies you get from the handy Mandies out there, pretend your selling them at a good price but don't really answer the replies. Should be fun times.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Musta went through a few hands......looks lite.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea, they have been coming up short all summer.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Run an ad on craigslist let see how many replies you get from the handy Mandies out there, pretend your selling them at a good price but don't really answer the replies. Should be fun times.



Give me your email ron, and its done.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Give me your email ron, and its done.:laughing:


No :laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Bring it!:laughing:
> 
> View attachment 3339


 I recently bought a 420 peice set with a similar gold hue. The first 10 minutes after using one, I would feel really paranoid. Soon after I would be quite relaxed for an hour or so. I was happy with the product.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Musta went through a few hands......looks lite.


 
Your freekin nuts!...........................hey, that does look lite.


----------

